# Etymology and Mythology



## Aldarion (Aug 31, 2020)

So Eru Iluvatar means "He That Is Alone" (Eru) and "the Father of All" (Iluvatar). Latter is similar to / allusion to? Odin, the Allfather. However, Odin also has a lot of other names, some of which appear in one form or another in Tolkien:

Eagle Head
Enemy of the Wolf
Flaming Eye - this would be Sauron. It is further relevant because original term is also translated as "shifty eyed", that is, dishonest, which is something Sauron is well known for.
Evil Worker - Sauron is a Maia of Aule, and he does "create" things such as One Ring - but all these are evil
God of Burdens - One Ring is noted as a burden
Concealer, One Who Is Many
Very Wise
Lord of the Earth
Wanderer
Deceiver
Riddler
Father of Hosts, Leader of Hosts
Battle Wolf
Screamer
Wayfinder
One Eyed
Weather-Maker - this suggests that the storm which caught the Fellowship on Caradhras might indeed have been caused by Sauron
Protector
God of Wishes - Sauron in his version of Atanatar
Wagon God
Broad Hat - Gandalf, again
Father of Victory
Ruler of Treachery - Sauron?
Wanderer
God of Men - Sauron presented himself as such
So where Gandalf - with his hat etc. - is clearly modeled on Odin, Sauron could be evil version of the same. Interestingly however, elements of Odin are apparently also found in Saruman, as well as Carcharoth.

Thoughts?


----------

